

Hedge fund star calls for Microsoft CEO to go - tshtf
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/25/us-microsoft-idUSTRE74O8BQ20110525

======
vrikhter
Something tells me that Einhorn may get his head bitten off by Ballmer for
this. I completely concur with Einhorn in this matter, although, I'm sure a
lot of people do nowadays. The question is, how many levels below Ballmer also
need to be replaced? Maybe the entire executive management team is stuck in
the past, not just Ballmer?

